# Beginner Grape Vine Grower



## nate3592 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi all!

I'm receiving two, two-year old grape vines next week. I'm a complete beginner and have no prior knowledge of growing grape vines. I've come to this forum for some guidance as I start to learn. I live in North Carolina, and the vines are scheduled to arrive in two weeks (mid-November). 

What should I do when they arrive? A timeline and description of basic instructions would be very helpful. Enough so that I'm competent for the next few months while I set everything up.

Thanks so much!


----------



## VinesnBines (Nov 5, 2020)

What nursery is sending the vines? What kind of grapes and where are you in NC? Usually grapevines are shipped and planted in early Spring (Feb-May or June). Muscadines are slightly different and some nurseries suggest planting in late fall (Nov 15 to April). If you are buying from a mail order nursery, they will give you a planting guide for your area. If you are South Coastal NC, you are probably right to be planting now. The Western Mountains? NOOOOOOOO! With more information, some folks here can help you out.


----------



## duorah (Nov 8, 2020)

I need some advice for some grape vines that have overgrown. Pictures attached. Where should I lop off and restart to get more productive vines? 
Should I just keep a single trunk or it ok to go with the 2 branches?
At what height should I put the first wire?


----------



## VinesnBines (Nov 8, 2020)

Generally two trunks are best. To answer your other questions, tell us what varieties and where you are located.


----------



## efBobby (Nov 9, 2020)

2 different peeps asking questions.

Yea taking delivery in November is generally a little ambitious. Hopefully the vine will already be dormant/asleep/look dead.

if they are potted then I’d put them in an unheated greenhouse, shed something to give them kind of a soft dormancy and plant them in the spring.

if they are still awake/still have foliage you can leave them out on a porch railing or something that offers frost protection then give them a soft dormancy.

if they are not potted but asleep then the same applies. Just pot them up.

if they are still awake and not potted then it gets a little more complicated. Obviously potting them is the first course of action but depending on the health of the roots will determine if you can put it to sleep or will it be better to put it in a heated greenhouse for the winter to allow it to build a root system first.

hope this helps


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 9, 2020)

@duorah , if you lop off and start over you are literally starting over, the grape will only fruit on second year wood.
I have some single trunk and lots of the earlier plantings were double, ie this will turn out to not matter unless the climate is harsh and you risk killing the vine.
wires? for a back yard I put wire at about five feet, this is as much an easy to maintain height as anything. another thing to consider is variety, how vigorous and will it tend for upward growth, finally you will be ”sharing” the vine with whoever is on the other side of the fence, if they are not grape friendly I would start lower as waist height.


----------



## efBobby (Nov 9, 2020)

Agree with rice guy


----------



## duorah (Nov 9, 2020)

VinesnBines said:


> Generally two trunks are best. To answer your other questions, tell us what varieties and where you are located.


Thanks. Lets see. 
I have one vine that is Crimson seedless and 2 vines that are Thompson seedless. These are just table grapes.
I am in Northern California.


----------



## duorah (Nov 9, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> @duorah , if you lop off and start over you are literally starting over, the grape will only fruit on second year wood.
> I have some single trunk and lots of the earlier plantings were double, ie this will turn out to not matter unless the climate is harsh and you risk killing the vine.
> wires? for a back yard I put wire at about five feet, this is as much an easy to maintain height as anything. another thing to consider is variety, how vigorous and will it tend for upward growth, finally you will be ”sharing” the vine with whoever is on the other side of the fence, if they are not grape friendly I would start lower as waist height.



Thank you!! So can I do a compromise? I will keep some second year wood and then start pulling new growth from the main trunk.


----------



## VinesnBines (Nov 9, 2020)

duorah said:


> Thank you!! So can I do a compromise? I will keep some second year wood and then start pulling new growth from the main trunk.


I think you can do a compromise. Rice Guy's instructions are good for your table grapes. Different types of wine grapes (hybrids or vinifera) may require different trellis. I'm in a harsh climate so I always thing two trunks are better than one.


----------

